# Yamaha Ef2400Ishc...will It Or Won't It? Update: Bought The Ef2800Ism Instead



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

I am so close to hitting the submit order button on one of these for our TT, just thought I'd throw one more question out there. I have scoured the web and it seems to be mixed on whether or not this thing will work with the A/C, _most have had good luck_. I am not looking to go the two Honda eu2000 route, handling the Yamaha isn't much of an issue. We aren't worried about running anything larger than the A/C at one time. If we need to use the Microwave we can hold off on the A/C.

We have a Dometic 13.5 BTU unit and it runs easily off our house hold outlet with 20 amp breakers. We've even run it using a 100' 10 ga. extension cord at friends and families house's where we've over-nighted. I know if there is an issue I could install the hard start capacitor, I am just looking for folks who have real world yes's or no's and the conditions they had success or failure.

We are looking to power the A/C when we stop for over-nighters in a Wally World or Cracker Barrel. Also, we'll use it when we stop for a break in a rest area and/or want to take a lunch break. Most our travels are down south but we have been out west on occasion. Has anyone run theirs around Denver or Albuquerque at 5-6k feet ASL? How'd that work out?

Thanks for the input,

cgs


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think a 2400 watt generator can safely run the AC. My cousin has the 2000 watt Yamaha and if he wants to run his microwave he has to make sure his refrigerator is set to gas only. I use a 3500 watt generator to run my AC, which is not very often.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We have the Yamaha 2400 and it does a great job handling the air conditioner. When it first starts up, there is a big draw and then it recovers and runs quite nicely. We have never had it die from the first large draw. As you mentioned, we have our fridge and hot water on gas and if we need to microwave (which is very seldom) we just turn off the a/c for the 2-3 minutes of use. The use of lights does not impact it.

You can go up a step for less rigamarole but you have to balance the extra cost and portability. The next gen up is quite a bit larger and heavier.

We also purchased a tri-fuel converter. This means the generator can run on gas or propane. I would rather haul one type of fuel for everything we take with us. Also, your generator does not smell like gas fumes and a a result neither does your TVor TT. We are quite pleased with the performance of ours.

Have a good summer!


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

2girls4mom said:


> We have the Yamaha 2400 and it does a great job handling the air conditioner. When it first starts up, there is a big draw and then it recovers and runs quite nicely. We have never had it die from the first large draw. As you mentioned, we have our fridge and hot water on gas and if we need to microwave (which is very seldom) we just turn off the a/c for the 2-3 minutes of use. The use of lights does not impact it.
> 
> You can go up a step for less rigamarole but you have to balance the extra cost and portability. The next gen up is quite a bit larger and heavier.
> 
> ...


I looked at the 2800 but it has a bit higher noise rating, it wouldn't bother me during a lunch stop but might at night. The step up to the 3000 is a huge weight penalty, higher cost just to get the same 2400 decibel rating.

I dunno, I have a couple of browser windows open while I type this. I may end up going with the 2800 after looking at the specs a bit more. It's a bit lighter and more open which has to help with cooling. huuummm.

I am also looking at a tri fuel conversion, where did you get yours? That may play a role since I know there is a slight output loss with PP and natural gas.


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

double post.


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought the ef2800ism today. 1370.00 w/free cover, they are sending it 2nd day air for free. It pays to be patient when corresponding via web chat. I'll post my opinions and a short review next week after I have had a chance to run it a bit and see how it performs. We are only at 1100 ASL but it has been pretty warm and humid so hopefully I can give the A/C a decent workout.

Is there a way to edit the thread title?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the Honeywell 2000 inverter (similar to the same size Honda). It starts and runs my 13,500 a/c unit nicely, with these notes:

1. Install the Hard Start Capacitor. Cheap and needed. Easy to install, too. It took 15 minutes of which 10 was unscrewing the cover and screwing it back on.

2. Shut off the reefer (set it for gas).

3. Turn off other loads like your lights so the power converter draws as little as possible.

4. Turn on the A/C fan to "run." Let it run for 5 - 10 seconds.

5. Then turn on the A/C compressor.

6. Now you can add loads like a few lights. If you convert to LEDs (this is my fall Mod Project!), you have much less power drain so the lights won't cause you to overload the genset.

Of course, you cannot run the microwave while a 2KW genset is powering the A/C system. Way too much current draw and you'll trip the genset breaker.

By allowing the genset to stabilize with minimal load (the fan) my Honeywell 2K inverter starts and runs the A/C very nicely.


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

Got the EF2800ism yesterday. Prepped it and did a bit of load variation to start out but after about an hour, I fired up the A/C. Not a single hiccup, had a slight run up and compressor fired right up. It let it cycle a couple times and it worked great. I didn't try any other loads with the A/C running other than the converter. I think we are going to be very happy with this gen-set.


----------

